# JAVA Applet Problem



## h0nkh0nkh0nkh0nk (19. April 2010)

Hi,

hab ein Problem mit einem Java Applet ;(

Vorweg: Bei manchen meiner Kumpels gehts bei mir jedoch leider nicht ;(

Brauche für ne Vorlesung folgendes Applet:
http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/wi29.html

In meiner Java Konsole steht folgendes:

```
Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_20-b02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxx

----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsole löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.definition value null
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp,org.mozilla.jss
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp,org.mozilla.jss
basic: Told clients applet is started
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressListener@1d05c81
basic: Plugin2ClassLoader.addURL parent called for http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar
security: Blacklist-Revocation-Check ist aktiviert.
security: Die Überprüfung der Liste vertrauenswürdiger Bibliotheken ist aktiviert
network: Cache-Eintrag gefunden [url: http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar, Version: null] prevalidated=false/0
network: Verbindung von http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://www.tsp.gatech.edu:80/ mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar mit Cookie "__utma=183783971.2107886800.1271695096.1271695096.1271695096.1; __utmb=183783971.1.10.1271695096; __utmz=183783971.1271695096.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)"
network: ResponseCode für http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar: 304
network: Codierung für http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar: null
network: Verbindung mit http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar trennen
cache: Reading Signers from 0 http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar | C:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxx\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\44\afd6f2c-2daf0a52.idx
network: Keine Zertifikatsinformationen für unsignierte JAR-Datei: http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar
network: Keine Zertifikatsinformationen für unsignierte JAR-Datei: http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar
cache:  Read manifest for http://www.tsp.gatech.edu/methods/cpapp/jar/qsopt.jar: read=112 full=112
basic: Ausnahme: java.lang.Error: Cannot call invokeAndWait from the event dispatcher thread
java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.Error: Cannot call invokeAndWait from the event dispatcher thread
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.Error: Cannot call invokeAndWait from the event dispatcher thread
	at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait(Unknown Source)
	at qs.a.w.e(w.java)
	at qs.a.bw.<init>(bw.java)
	at qs.TSP.<init>(TSP.java)
	at qs.TSP.<init>(TSP.java)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$12.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.Error: Cannot call invokeAndWait from the event dispatcher thread
Ignored exception: java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.Error: Cannot call invokeAndWait from the event dispatcher thread
security: Zugriff auf Schlüssel und Zertifikat im Mozilla-Benutzerprofil: null
```

Habe schon mehrere Java Versionen probiert.. sowie den FF und IE....
BS ist btw Win XP...
Habe auch alle Addons im FF deaktiviert (NoScript etc...) 

Wenn mir jmd weiterhelfen könnt wäre ich sehr froh ^^ 

Wenn ihr weitere Informationen braucht einfach sagen ,)

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Kai008 (19. April 2010)

http://www.coderanch.com/t/233732/T.../java/Cannot-call-invokeAndWait-t-invokeLater


----------



## h0nkh0nkh0nkh0nk (19. April 2010)

Erstmal danke... Hatte selbst schon sowas gefunden ...
Aber erstens kann ich den Code nicht ändern und 2tens warum läuft das bei meinen Kumpels die fast die gleiche Java Version haben wie ich ?
Ich hab 1.6.0_20 und die 1.6.0_17 ..... 


Brauch des Ding echt dringend ,(
Hab bisher 6 Kumpels gefragt... bei allein mit Linux gehts bei den mit Windows gehts nicht, aber daran kann doch nich wirklich liegen oder ?

Danke und Gruß


----------

